# Umrahmung



## schunk (26. Mai 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich weiss nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich versuch es einfach.
Ich habe nähmlich ein kleiner Problemchen mit Html-code.

Und zwar habe ich einen Forum aufgebaut, das Hauptfenster sieht so aus wie das Bild1 unten.
Wollte jetzt aber gern diesen eine Umrahmung verpassen.
Naja und das klappt eben nicht so wie ich es haben will.
Wenn ich in meine Header.tpl und Footer.tpl die code einfüge, siehe unten (das was ich einfüge ist fett vermerkt)wird mein Hauptfenster schmaler, und die rechte Rahme geht weiter zur Seite.
Ich sitze schon mehrere Tage und komm nicht drauf, wo der Fehler liegt.
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir da helfen.







header.tpl


```
<table height="100%" cellSpacing="0" cellPadding="0" width="100%" border="0">

<tr>
<td width="15" background="header.gif"></td>
<td vAlign="top">
<table cellSpacing="0" cellPadding="0" width="100%" border="0">
<tr>
<td align="left" background="obenmitte.gif" colSpan="3">
<img alt src="obenlinks.gif" width="159" height="38"></td>
<td align="left" width="246" background="obenmitte.gif"></td>
<td align="right" width="162" background="obenmitte.gif"></td>
<td align="right" width="673" background="obenmitte.gif" colSpan="2">
<img alt src="obenrechts.gif" width="195" height="38"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="46" background="mittelinks.gif"></td>
<td colSpan="5"></td>
<td>

<div id='waitDiv' style='position:absolute;left:40%;top:50%;visibility:hidden;text-align:center;'> 
<table cellpadding='6' border='0'> 
<tr> 
<td align='center' > 
<b> 
<font face="Tahoma,Helvetica" size="2"> 
Loading... 
</font> 
</b> 
<br> 
<img src='./images/wait.gif' alt='bitte warten'> 
<br> 
<b> 
<font face="Tahoma,Helvetica" size="1"> 
Bitte Warten 
</font> 
</b> 
</td> 
</tr> 
</table> 
</div> 

<script> 
ap_showWaitMessage('waitDiv', 1); 
</script> 
<table width="{tableoutwidth}" cellpadding=0 cellspacing=1 align="center" border=0 bgcolor="{tableoutbordercolor}">
$systemmitteilungoutput 
<tr>
<td bgcolor="{mainbgcolor}" align="center">
<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tr> 
<td {imageback} align="center">{imagelogo}</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td align="center" style="filter:Alpha(opacity=100, finishopacity=70, style=2" id="img" > <smallfont>$usercp_or_register $header_pms $header_abwesend 
<a href="0poster.php?sid=$session[hash]"><img src="{imagefolder}/top_0poster.gif" border=0 alt="0 Poster"></a>
<a href="calender.php?sid=$session[hash]"><img src="{imagefolder}/top_calender.gif" border=0 alt="Kalender"></a> 
<a href="memberslist.php?sid=$session[hash]"><img src="{imagefolder}/top_members.gif" border=0 alt="Mitgliederliste"></a> 
<a href="team.php?sid=$session[hash]"><img src="{imagefolder}/top_team.gif" border=0 alt="Administratoren und Moderatoren"></a> 
<a href="search.php?sid=$session[hash]"><img src="{imagefolder}/top_search.gif" border=0 alt="Suche"></a> 
<a href="misc.php?action=faq&sid=$session[hash]"><img src="{imagefolder}/top_faq.gif" border=0 alt="H&auml;ufig gestellte Fragen"></a> $header_acp 
<a href="sponsor.php?sponsorviewart=sp&sid=$session[hash]"><img src="{imagefolder}/top_partner.gif" border=0 alt="Partner"></a> 
$hdr_empfehlen
<a href="userpage_userlist.php?&sid=$session[hash]"><img src="{imagefolder}/userpage.gif" border=0 alt="Userpage"></a>
<a href="blacklist.php?sid=$session[hash]"><img src="{imagefolder}/top_blacklist.gif" border=0 alt="Blacklist"></a>
<a href="statistik.php"><img src="{imagefolder}/top_statistik.gif" border=0 alt="Statistik"></a>
<a href="index.php?sid=$session[hash]"><img src="{imagefolder}/top_start.gif" border=0 alt="Zur Startseite"></a></font></td>
</tr> 
</table>
$newsticker
$hinweisoutput
<table cellpadding=4 cellspacing=1 border=0 width="{tableinwidth}" bgcolor="{tableinbordercolor}">
```




footer.tpl

```
<br><b><font face="{face}" size=2 color="{fontcolorthird}">
.: <a href="regeln.php?sid=$session[hash]">Regeln</a> :. | .: <a href="impressum.php?sid=$session[hash]">Impressum</a> :.</b><br>
<table bgcolor="{tableinbordercolor}" cellpadding=4 cellspacing=1 border=0 align="center">{totaltimemsg}$counter

<tr align="center">
<td bgcolor="{tablecolora}" id="tablea" colspan=5""><smallfont>Letztes Backup am: {$lastbackup}</font></td>
</tr>
<tr align="center">
<td bgcolor="{tablecolora}" id="tablea" colspan=5""> <smallfont>Beiträge / Threads / User, die <u>nicht</u> im Backup sind: <b>{$lastbackup_posts}</b> / <b>{$lastbackup_threads}</b> / <b>{$lastbackup_users}</b></font></td></tr></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="{tablecolora}" id="tablea">
<p align="center"><smallfont>Powered by <b>Burning Board $boardversion</b> © 2001-2002 <b><a href="http://www.woltlab.de" target="_blank">WoltLab GbR</a></b></font></td>
</tr>
</table><br>
</td>
</tr>
$systemmitteilungoutput
</table>


<script> 
ap_showWaitMessage('waitDiv', 0); 
</script>


<td align="right" width="44" background="mitterechts.gif"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td align="left" background="untenmitte.gif" colSpan="3">
<img alt src="untenlinks.gif" width="159" height="53"></td>
<td align="left" width="246" background="untenmitte.gif"></td>
<td align="right" width="162" background="untenmitte.gif"></td>
<td align="right" width="673" background="untenmitte.gif" colSpan="2">
<img alt src="untenrechts.gif" width="195" height="53"></td>
</tr>
</table>
```







Gruss


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (26. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

die Bilder sind leider down... Zur Not kannst du sie auch an den Post anhängen.

ciao


----------



## schunk (26. Mai 2003)

Bild 1


----------



## schunk (26. Mai 2003)

Bild 2


----------

